# Star Ocean The Last Hope Available November 28 for PS4 and PC with 4K support!



## Subtle Demise (Oct 22, 2017)

Huh thought publishers stopped using Denuvo. It's either that or nobody is raising a fuss about it anymore, OR maybe there hasn't really been any high profile PC releases recently.


----------



## J-Machine (Oct 22, 2017)

that's the star ocean we get on pc? not the newest one or a ported 2nd story?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Oct 22, 2017)

I am just a bit confused at the prices of the square enix games. $20.99, why not just $19.99? Does that extra dollar make a difference? Is not the first time they don't do multiples of 5 for their prices, common stuff is like $4.99 $9.99 $14.99 $19.99

Final fantasy VII on ps4 is $17.99 and on steam is $11.99 Final Fantasy IX is $20.99... I just don't get it.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 22, 2017)

Ah, good. Denuvo. Let the shit storm commencement.


----------



## Chary (Oct 22, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Ah, good. Denuvo. Let the shit storm commencement.


Regardless or not the controversies of it, in the end, Denuvo is entirely pointless now, seeing as the latest version is getting cracked a day after release on average. 

Focusing on 4 is a weird choice, but I suppose it's the easiest to re-release in terms of licensing or last gen hardware. Would like to see the PSP games get PC ports ala the Disgaea series.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Oct 22, 2017)

Subtle Demise said:


> Huh thought publishers stopped using Denuvo. It's either that or nobody is raising a fuss about it anymore, OR maybe there hasn't really been any high profile PC releases recently.


Practically all of them without their own proprietary DRM (Uplay/Origin) use Denuvo. Recently, Bethesda has removed Denuvo from recent game releases because of how ineffective it's been (day-1 cracks for the past few weeks). A couple other studios have followed suit. Square Enix, it seems, is sticking fast to it tho.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Oct 22, 2017)

Chary said:


> Regardless or not the controversies of it, in the end, Denuvo is entirely pointless now, seeing as the latest version is getting cracked a day after release on average.
> 
> Focusing on 4 is a weird choice, but I suppose it's the easiest to re-release in terms of licensing or last gen hardware. Would like to see the PSP games get PC ports ala the Disgaea series.


Why is 4 a weird choice?


----------



## DarthDub (Oct 22, 2017)

Chary said:


> Regardless or not the controversies of it, in the end, Denuvo is entirely pointless now, seeing as the latest version is getting cracked a day after release on average.
> 
> Focusing on 4 is a weird choice, but I suppose it's the easiest to re-release in terms of licensing or last gen hardware. Would like to see the PSP games get PC ports ala the Disgaea series.


I want a PC port of the newest Star Ocean so it can be modded to be a better game.


----------



## Chary (Oct 22, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Why is 4 a weird choice?


From general consensus I've seen online, 4 seems to get a lot of hate and wasn't well liked by even fans of the series. 



DarthDub said:


> I want a PC port of the newest Star Ocean so it can be modded to be a better game.


Every modpack in the world can't help that game become more tolerable.


----------



## DarthDub (Oct 22, 2017)

Chary said:


> From general consensus I've seen online, 4 seems to get a lot of hate and wasn't well liked by even fans of the series.
> 
> 
> Every modpack in the world can't help that game become more tolerable.


I actually enjoyed the game, just it's too short.


----------



## Meteor7 (Oct 22, 2017)

4, of all things? It was something I loved back in the day, but having replayed it semi-recently, the mechanics are very shallow and it really doesn't stand as well as it did back then. Even as someone who has previous experience enjoying the game, this really doesn't appeal to me. Now the thing is, does this release mean that they realize the series has appeal and intend to continue developing entries, or does it mean they're going to focus more on reselling old titles than developing new games in the franchise? This franchise is something I think has some serious potential, but iirc, the latest game had mixed critical reception and didn't sell as well as they wanted.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 22, 2017)

Chary said:


> Regardless or not the controversies of it, in the end, Denuvo is entirely pointless now, seeing as the latest version is getting cracked a day after release on average.
> 
> Focusing on 4 is a weird choice, but I suppose it's the easiest to re-release in terms of licensing or last gen hardware. Would like to see the PSP games get PC ports ala the Disgaea series.


They'll figure it out


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 22, 2017)

Memoir said:


> They'll figure it out



Denovu is an anti-tampering piece of crap, but yeah, it'll be cracked. I'm surprised they're porting Star Ocean over to PC at all


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Oct 22, 2017)

Chary said:


> From general consensus I've seen online, 4 seems to get a lot of hate and wasn't well liked by even fans of the series.


Honestly I'm not really a fan of these games, i find some of it frustrating and difficult. I'm not the best person to talk about this. I played one on the psp, is supposed to be based on the unreleased snes game, I say is probably okay, except of how exp gain works and maybe the cost of stuff, and maybe even the fighting, the game is just feel unbalance.

I even managed to play till the end of time, much of the same problem. Sometimes hitting people don't make them flinch and you can just get beat up from enemies that won't stagger and still hit through your attacks, instead of having 4 like before, you now have 3, I don't get why the party must change size when making a game in sequels. The other thing, once again is the exp gain and purchasing some stuff, more balance issues. I feel like the game could have been fun if it wasn't those things I come across.

People could probably say I'm not a RPG fan, but I played good RPG games, Breath of fire IV, Rogue Galaxy, Tales of Symphonia, Super mario RPG, Chrono trigger, Final Fantasy IV,Mario & Luigi, and I played some frustrating and difficult ones like Final fantasy 10, probably any dragon quest game I picked up, Shin Megami Tenshi Persona, Conception 2 children of the seven stars, and probably the worst I remember playing is Breath of fire 2. 

But I mean, I dunno, what is bad about it, it got a 5th game so it couldn't been that bad right?


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 22, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Honestly I'm not really a fan of these games, i find some of it frustrating and difficult. I'm not the best person to talk about this. I played one on the psp, is supposed to be based on the unreleased snes game, I say is probably okay, except of how exp gain works and maybe the cost of stuff, and maybe even the fighting, the game is just feel unbalance.
> 
> I even managed to play till the end of time, much of the same problem. Sometimes hitting people don't make them flinch and you can just get beat up from enemies that won't stagger and still hit through your attacks, instead of having 4 like before, you now have 3, I don't get why the party must change size when making a game in sequels. The other thing, once again is the exp gain and purchasing some stuff, more balance issues. I feel like the game could have been fun if it wasn't those things I come across.
> 
> ...



It's not that bad at all, Star Ocean 4 is one of my favorite RPGs.


----------



## jDSX (Oct 22, 2017)

Why no star ocean 3? this one was baad and the voice acting dub was so horrendous


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Oct 22, 2017)

jDSX said:


> Why no star ocean 3? this one was baad and the voice acting dub was so horrendous


Is on ps4 already. Or did you mean pc port? I dunno, maybe they would have found it more effort?


----------



## jDSX (Oct 22, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Is on ps4 already. Or did you mean pc port? I dunno, maybe they would have found it more effort?



Yeah it's on psn for ps4 but should it been on PC too in retrospect of this announcement? It couldn't of been more difficult because that was on the PS2 (star ocean 3) this one was on xb360 and ps3 now pc


----------



## Tex_McBladeSword (Oct 22, 2017)

Im assuming its 4 bc they ported 3 last year or so. Also 5 was garbage so im ok with this


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Oct 22, 2017)

jDSX said:


> Yeah it's on psn for ps4 but should it been on PC too in retrospect of this announcement? It couldn't of been more difficult because that was on the PS2 (star ocean 3) this one was on xb360 and ps3 now pc


Well based on the description on ps store.


> The defining title in the Star Ocean series, that reveals the greatest secret in the Star Ocean universe, is finally available for PlayStation®4!
> Thanks to the latest in HD emulator technology, the content of the original game remains untouched in this HD conversion available exclusively via download.
> 
> Full HD up-rendering reduces jagged edges and enhances light and shadowing, allowing for a much clearer game display.
> ...



Had they ported that, it would just be a ps2 emulation with no 4K, and even then, people would probably try to exploit it to maybe inject other ps2 games into this "emulator" (conjecture) Still I mean they would need more time and effort to put on ps4 or else it end up like tales of symphonia


----------



## dAVID_ (Oct 22, 2017)

Play this game on your PS4 in 4K Graphics*

*Upscaled 1080P


----------



## DarthDub (Oct 22, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> Play this game on your PS4 in 4K Graphics*
> 
> *Upscaled 1080P


*Upscaled 720P


----------



## jumpman17 (Oct 22, 2017)

Now if they could just re-release 5 with actual content so it's not a 15 hour rpg with almost no story and very few areas, that'd be nice.


----------



## brickmii82 (Oct 22, 2017)

I liked the game, but Lymle.....

She made me wanna punch a hole through my TV.


----------



## jDSX (Oct 22, 2017)

brickmii82 said:


> I liked the game, but Lymle.....
> 
> She made me wanna punch a hole through my TV.



"it's all thanks to you edgy!!"

"You made me very very mad kay"


----------



## brickmii82 (Oct 22, 2017)

jDSX said:


> "it's all thanks to you edgy!!"
> 
> "You made me very very mad kay"


You just gave me PTSD


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 22, 2017)

Never played this series. For me, it is the series that I keep confusing for Phantasy Star. lol


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 22, 2017)

jDSX said:


> Why no star ocean 3? this one was baad and the voice acting dub was so horrendous



That's why it has dual audio. Change to Japanese and the terrible English is gone. Star Ocean 2 on PSX had horrendous voice acting. What the hell is a "Parabora beam"?  English dub in any Star Ocean game is bad, PSP versions had bad English, PS3 had it, I stick to undub/Japanese audio with subs, less painful. 



Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Well based on the description on ps store.
> 
> 
> Had they ported that, it would just be a ps2 emulation with no 4K, and even then, people would probably try to exploit it to maybe inject other ps2 games into this "emulator" (conjecture) Still I mean they would need more time and effort to put on ps4 or else it end up like tales of symphonia



Star Ocean 3 crashes a lot on the PS4, like, a lot, I think it's just a bad port and not emulation at all.  Games like Dark Cloud 1 and 2 use the PS2 emulator, and those games never crash.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Oct 22, 2017)

KingVamp said:


> Never played this series. For me, it is the series that I keep confusing for Phantasy Star. lol


Well perhaps is close in similarities, but Phantasy star did come first being it was a master system game before snes in 1996, which was like one of the very late snes games made, not released outside japan. Still I mean Between the two, it probably features similar story plot, species of characters, and other such things, they both feel difficult and tedious and probably not very worth playing in modern times.

Had sega did something like a Phantasy Star HD collection where they ported the PS2 Japan exclusive sega ages games (or made more of them if they haven't already) into a collection that can be all 4 games on disc for $40 or downloaded individually for $10 each on all major platforms, that be nice. Most of the problem with Phantasy star is how tedious and unbalanced it feels, very repetitive situations that seem to not end and be very frustrating and tedious, characters walk too slow, all the places are so huge and have like %70 dead end paths, everything seem like a maze, lack of useful items anywhere but stores, too expensive to buy, and you spend too much time fighting enemies stronger than you. If all that was fixed, that be nice.

Least star ocean games are a bit better to play, it less tedious but still find it challenging.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 22, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Well perhaps is close in similarities, but Phantasy star did come first being it was a master system game before snes in 1996, which was like one of the very late snes games made, not released outside japan. Still I mean Between the two, it probably features similar story plot, species of characters, and other such things, they both feel difficult and tedious and probably not very worth playing in modern times.
> 
> Had sega did something like a Phantasy Star HD collection where they ported the PS2 Japan exclusive sega ages games (or made more of them if they haven't already) into a collection that can be all 4 games on disc for $40 or downloaded individually for $10 each on all major platforms, that be nice. Most of the problem with Phantasy star is how tedious and unbalanced it feels, very repetitive situations that seem to not end and be very frustrating and tedious, characters walk too slow, all the places are so huge and have like %70 dead end paths, everything seem like a maze, lack of useful items anywhere but stores, too expensive to buy, and you spend too much time fighting enemies stronger than you. If all that was fixed, that be nice.
> 
> Least star ocean games are a bit better to play, it less tedious but still find it challenging.



Especially the arena side quests, Rank S is a nightmare.


----------



## leon315 (Oct 22, 2017)

Already played on PS3, 


Memoir said:


> Ah, good. Denuvo. Let the shit storm commencement.


Why people would get pissed cauz they use denuvo? It's on steam and it's discless...


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Oct 22, 2017)

Subtle Demise said:


> Huh thought publishers stopped using Denuvo. It's either that or nobody is raising a fuss about it anymore, OR maybe there hasn't really been any high profile PC releases recently.


Doesn't really matter anymore, it gets cracked in a day. If devs wanna throw money away then let them be.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Oct 22, 2017)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Doesn't really matter anymore, it gets cracked in a day. If devs wanna throw money away then let them be.


I know, just saying it's weird I'm not seeing Denuvo rants everywhere like I used to.


----------



## baller4eva14 (Oct 22, 2017)

Dude, for real?! BTW, I'm excited for this.

Now hear me out, yes, the story in the game does suck, I'd say 5/10, but it does have some moments. Some!

But the gameplay is the fun part of the game. I enjoy the fighting system and the large exploration the game yields. Not to mention the game had SO many side quests and sadly, many lost forever's (a point in the game where you can't receive certain items or quests ever again). And the music, Sakuraba is awesome!! (Incarnation of the Devil anyone?). Gameplay alone, I'd rate it nearly a 8/10.

Characters on the other hand, oh boy! Here's a short list.
Edge - (Character story 4/10, but game play wise, he's great for beginners, so 8/10) ~ 6/10
Reimi - Savage Sparrows / 10 (She's a beast)
Lylmle - 5/10 (Minus 1 for her constant Kayyyyyyy, but gameplay, a bit okay) 
Faize - .....7/10 (Don't you judge me! I won't say more.)
Bachus - 8/10 (His dub is actually decent and love using him sometimes during super grinding)
Bird Chick - 0/0/0/0/0 (I'd be happy to delete her, but we need a white mage , I never play as her, only during dire moments.)
Meracle - X-CLAW / 10 (One of my favorite jugglers in the game, just love spamming that R2 and L2)
Myuria - 5/10 (many just like her just because of her...personality, but she's the black mage)
Arumat - 9/10 (My Dragon Grinder)

Now the reason why I'm excited is the possibility for any tweaks. The game is fun, but there's several things I wish the game did improve. For one, the extra characters that were meant to be playable, (Crow, Kenny, ...and not Welch, I liked her other SO versions). That and the game could use a better post game, the last post game dungeon (The Wandering Dungeon) is just too brutal, it needs to be a tad easier and less tedious. That and the battle trophies need to be MUCH less ridiculous (Obtain 255 blah blah items or defeat Etheral Queen in less than 10 minutes). Not to mention it needs a better Steal mechanic.

Say what you want, but the game isn't all that bad, I just wish it was better improved. If it is just a simple port, at the very least, I want the game modded on PC


----------



## Subtle Demise (Oct 22, 2017)

7+q++


jDSX said:


> Why no star ocean 3? this one was baad and the voice acting dub was so horrendous


My experience with 3 was somewhat mixed. Spent 100s of hours on it and I don't think I ever made it to the second disc. It was balls hard for me because I could never figure out that ability cancelling shit, so I just spent hours upon hours grinding until my characters were powerful enough to progress to the next part of the game.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 22, 2017)

leon315 said:


> Already played on PS3,
> 
> Why people would get pissed cauz they use denuvo? It's on steam and it's discless...



Because if Denuvo servers shut down, you won't be able to access the game, unless of course you circumvented it in the first place and/or pirated the game. That, and there are stories of that DRM damaging SSDs. Some devs do patch it out like Sega, but Square Enix isn't generous like Sega.

On one hand, I want to support Square Enix, on the other, I want Denuvo to die. Steam is already DRM, why on earth should they put another layer on? Surely not to stop piracy, because this behavior only encourages illicit behavior. Like Ubisoft's Starforce DRM, I bought a game for Windows XP way back when, but their DRM refused to work on Windows 7, know what I did? I installed a patch to crack the DRM and the game works fine. So yeah, DRM never benefits legit users, they have to crack DRM to enjoy games as they were intended. Kinda hilarious in a way.


----------



## leon315 (Oct 22, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Because if Denuvo servers shut down, you won't be able to access the game, unless of course you circumvented it in the first place and/or pirated the game. That, and there are stories of that DRM damaging SSDs. Some devs do patch it out like Sega, but Square Enix isn't generous like Sega.
> 
> On one hand, I want to support Square Enix, on the other, I want Denuvo to die. Steam is already DRM, why on earth should they put another layer on? Surely not to stop piracy, because this behavior only encourages illicit behavior. Like Ubisoft's Starforce DRM, I bought a game for Windows XP way back when, but their DRM refused to work on Windows 7, know what I did? I installed a patch to crack the DRM and the game works fine. So yeah, DRM never benefits legit users, they have to crack DRM to enjoy games as they were intended. Kinda hilarious in a way.


after i read what has wikipedia to say about Denuvo, https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Denuvo, i found it funny and hilarious  i think Squarenix will release a patch that removes DRM one month after the release.

and the theory about Denuvo might cause possible damage to SSD, seems there aren't evidence which directly confirm this.


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Oct 22, 2017)

Why PS4? Who wants to play a game at upscaled 900p18fps on Medium when you can have it in glorious [email protected] on Ultra?


----------



## J-Machine (Oct 22, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Ah, good. Denuvo. Let the shit storm commencement.


oh man denuvo shitstorm is my fave song!


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 22, 2017)

leon315 said:


> after i read what has wikipedia to say about Denuvo, https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Denuvo, i found it funny and hilarious  i think Squarenix will release a patch that removes DRM one month after the release.
> 
> and the theory about Denuvo might cause possible damage to SSD, seems there aren't evidence which directly confirm this.



But you can't deny that if that goes down, so does the game. Denuvo doesn't benefit legit users, I hope the game gets pirated because of it.


----------



## chartube12 (Oct 22, 2017)

OP is wrong. I got the email on friday too about the ps4/pc release. the game is 29.99 without ps+


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Oct 22, 2017)

Ooooh i wasnt expecting to see this one brought to current gen. Maybe if this does well 3 might make its way to PS4 too. I personally still need to get around to playing the 5th game.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 22, 2017)

I don't see this game getting much love when there are already better PS4 RPGs out there. The Witcher 3, Shadows of Mordor, Final Fantasy 12, Final Fantasy 15 and probably a few more I don't remember.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 22, 2017)

leafeon34 said:


> I don't see this game getting much love when there are already better PS4 RPGs out there. The Witcher 3, Shadows of Mordor, Final Fantasy 12, Final Fantasy 15 and probably a few more I don't remember.



Final Fantasy XV? Ugh. Star Ocean 4 gets a lot of unwarranted hate, yes, the voice acting sucks in English (Japanese audio FTW), but it's far from the worst translation. Can we say the original Star Ocean 2?


----------



## Fugelmir (Oct 23, 2017)

On the playstation 3 version, you get Arumat's ultimate tech so late in the game (I think post-game, actually) that it's useless.  Does this fix that?


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 23, 2017)

Fugelmir said:


> On the playstation 3 version, you get Arumat's ultimate tech so late in the game (I think post-game, actually) that it's useless.  Does this fix that?



Why would they program the game to do that?


----------



## Fugelmir (Oct 23, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Why would they program the game to do that?



Because the Xbox360 version had it that way.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 23, 2017)

Fugelmir said:


> Because the Xbox360 version had it that way.



Hope they fix it then.


----------



## J-Machine (Oct 23, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Final Fantasy XV? Ugh. Star Ocean 4 gets a lot of unwarranted hate, yes, the voice acting sucks in English (Japanese audio FTW), but it's far from the worst translation. Can we say the original Star Ocean 2?


I would strongly suggest that the psp version of so2 had inferior VA compared to the ps1 version


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 23, 2017)

J-Machine said:


> I would strongly suggest that the psp version of so2 had inferior VA compared to the ps1 version



PS1 version had horrible audio quality, which resulted in muffled voices though (think worse than Snes voices), and Engrish, I mean, they even called Parabola Beam, "Parabora beam" . I played the undub of Star Ocean 1 and 2 on PSP, vastly superior. That, and the graphics are much better on the PSP ports, cleaner textures and none of that PSX 3D wobble.


----------



## Jayro (Oct 24, 2017)

I want a Switch release...


----------



## J-Machine (Oct 24, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> PS1 version had horrible audio quality, which resulted in muffled voices though (think worse than Snes voices), and Engrish, I mean, they even called Parabola Beam, "Parabora beam" . I played the undub of Star Ocean 1 and 2 on PSP, vastly superior. That, and the graphics are much better on the PSP ports, cleaner textures and none of that PSX 3D wobble.


to each their own. i felt the naming of the the ten wise men, new voices, new portraits, and 3 hit attack combo system ruined the game entirely


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 24, 2017)

J-Machine said:


> to each their own. i felt the naming of the the ten wise men, new voices, new portraits, and 3 hit attack combo system ruined the game entirely



Meh, the translation was still superior when it came to the dialog itself, the PSX version was too literal. The muffled voices are painful. Japanese voices in the PSP port are better.


----------



## Fugelmir (Oct 24, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Meh, the translation was still superior when it came to the dialog itself, the PSX version was too literal. The muffled voices are painful. Japanese voices in the PSP port are better.



I like a lot of the psp port better.  It improved a lot of mechanics and had a smoother script.

But the artwork from the original seems so much better.  They had some level of realism that set them apart from typical anime characters.  I also hated that I couldn't turn off the voice acting.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 24, 2017)

Fugelmir said:


> I like a lot of the psp port better.  It improved a lot of mechanics and had a smoother script.
> 
> But the artwork from the original seems so much better.  They had some level of realism that set them apart from typical anime characters.  I also hated that I couldn't turn off the voice acting.



Yeah the original artwork is better, I just use the undub versions of the PSP remakes.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Nov 28, 2017)

In case anyone was interested and forgot, the game is now available for discount price launch of $18.99


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 29, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> In case anyone was interested and forgot, the game is now available for discount price launch of $18.99



Already bought it, 19 dollars and runs buttery smooth, so glad Square Enix did the port and not a shoddy job by an no-name studio.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Nov 29, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Already bought it, 19 dollars and runs buttery smooth, so glad Square Enix did the port and not a shoddy job by an no-name studio.


Are Square enix ports known to be bad?


----------



## jDSX (Nov 29, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Are Square enix ports known to be bad?



Look at FFXIII for the PC


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 29, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Are Square enix ports known to be bad?



FFIX was handled by Silicon Studios, they royally botched the sound effects to where someone had to fix 95% of them. The were horrible.

FFX and Star Ocean 4 are solid ports.


----------

